# [SOLVED] Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

When i go searching online to find this, i either find a link to Ndvia download that says they cant find the driver to go with the download. OR i find a redirect to Windows Update. Which was something i wasnt looking for. Can someone send me files of the REAL driver files for this driver.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

HI,
What is the make and model of this computer.
What is the make and model of the graphics card.
Is this an On-Board card or an added card?
Bill


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Does this help?
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3327/videocardsupportgd6.png


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

I am afraid link can not help us...
You need to provide us with system specifications...
Like is your PC brand PC [Dell, HP, Acer, eMashines etc.] or it is selfmade...
Also we must know if you have an integrated [on-board] graphic card or ATI Radeon or nVidia Ge Force one...
Opne one side of the case, look for graphic card and you will find some kind of tag or sticker which says which make/model is your graphic card...
Download PC Wizard:

http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/

and provide us with system specs...

Keep us posted...


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Okay i found it, but its an extremely long named video card 
VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VIA/S3G UNICHROME PRO IGP
*Waits for the "No"*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Try here:
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/VIAS3G_UniChrome_Pro_IGP/4-173002-1.html


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

That link diddnt work for me. Ill Keep searching aswell.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Hi,
Sorry about the link.
Can I get a screenshot of the Device Manager with all the + opened?
Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

Can you also run Everest (under my signature) and post the report to the thread.
This report will Help us "see" what Hardware you have.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/3845/videocardsupport2el0.png

Here you go. I Hope this helps...i guess.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Do you have the Everest report?
Bill


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

[ Integrated: VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro Integrated ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro Integrated
GPU Code Name UniChrome Pro
PCI Device 1106 / 3344
Bus Type Integrated
GPU Clock 200 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 350 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 2
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders Not Supported
Pixel Shaders Not Supported
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v6.0
Pixel Fillrate 400 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 400 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type SDR

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc.
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/graphics
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=70

I tried the driver download link, it diddnt work


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Try this link:
http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/P4M800Pro-P4M800CE-VN800_220001m_XP_wIShld_Logod.zip

Can I also get the whole report. Copy and paste it to Notepad and attach it to the thread using Go Advance Option. You are still mising (I think) a modem driver. The report will also tell me what Motherboard you have so I could give you a link for All the drivers in the future.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## EchoTBH (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

That link installed my video card, thank you very much.

Here's the full report


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Hi,
Glad to hear you got the VGA Card installed.
The other error in the device manager is your Modem.
The driver can be found here:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1011445

You will have to register (Free) to download the file.

As far ar the Moterboard drivers. You have a VIA P4M800 Pro motherboard.
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070
Use the VIA Hyperion Pro Driver Package

Video (future reference)
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1160&SubCatID=150

Main Drivers download:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## e4solo (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/P4M800Pro-P4M800CE-VN800_220001m_XP_wIShld_Logod.zip


Also seems to work on windows 7 (Pro)....:wave:
Aug4, 2009


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Thats the case that I have found with xp drivers, that they can work for Windows 7 sometimes, depends on the pc, but have found this to be true.


----------



## ladieslova (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

I also have this problem with my XP computer...
I will appreciate if anyone would be helpful, so I can solve this problem.

Stef


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) drivers*

Hello stef and Welcome to TSF,

You need to start your own thread, also include the computer name and model number in your thread, ty.


----------

